# Roadrner Rides............



## roadrner

To all of you customizers over on the customizing thread, and a thanks to randy since I stole his name idea I'll put up this thread so you can keep track of the few customs I do every now and then. However, be advised, this thread in no ways infers that my production level will go up. :devil:

Enjoy these as as much as I have enjoyed all of your customs over the years. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Here's a few stockers.


----------



## roadrner

Here are some of the Aussie Torinos done up as vinatge stockers! rr


----------



## roadrner

Here are some emergency service vehicles.....rr


----------



## roadrner

Some others I've punched out over the past year or so.......rr


----------



## roadrner

And finally some of my latest. Too bad I didn't have pix of the others as they have been deleted and the cars have gone on to other locals! Now I just have to remember to update this thread when i wrap up another one !  

Thanks all.......rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice rides! the two-tones are cool. and i always loved the idea of an unmarked cruiser to patrol one's layout...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeeeeaaaaaaa!!!! Nothing like a handy RR reference spot!!! See, I plumb forgot about 3/4 of these cars! :tongue: Congrats, OFD!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Here's a couple more! Stole the idea from Hilltop after he showed his version. Thanks again for the idea Randy! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## roadrner

One more from the cabinet. Salvaged this AFX Daytona awhile back. rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

That pick up looks sweet in cool vanilla!!!! Nice grille work too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Am I the only one who thinks of Jerry when he sees a Daytona done up like that?? :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

RR sent me this years ago, I forget the occasion...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Thanks for creating this thread!!! I'd hate to miss seeing any of these beauties. Now I know where to find them for quick reference!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

What Hilltop said! Very cool stuff rr. Love the Aussie cars.


----------



## bobhch

rr,

These will stay in my collection FOREVER!! You are good but, you know that already....Awesom cars done by one Cool Dude!!



















You sent me one of these and then won another off of the HOHT Auction. Yeah these babys are Mopars & they are bright....move over or get off the road...Beep, Beep this sucker.




























It's about time you get some slot car show off time rr as you make some fine rides.

Bob...going to go build now. Right after I check out a couple more threads in Customs...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Here's a couple more! Stole the idea from Hilltop after he showed his version. Thanks again for the idea Randy! :thumbsup: Dave



Yowza! Simple and clean. I keep saying I'm gonna try my hand at the ole eff wun fiddy.

Edit: Speaking of things arriving mysteriously in yer mailbox...A perfectly executed build.



















For all aspiring builders...watch the rr 

... nice parting/transition line on the two-tone

... decals placed and spaced with care 

... all details expertly done with brush touch

...properly preserved in future so you can track it

and then all wrapped around a smooth running chassis. :thumbsup:

Thanks again Dave... I always enjoy breaking this one out on parade night!


----------



## roadrner

The queue....................rr


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> rr,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...going to go build now. Right after I check out a couple more threads in Customs...zilla


Bob:
Thanks for posting the pix. I had forgotten this one. I'll do the same treatment on the yellow one i have in the queue. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## resinmonger

Great color choices RR! Keeping it real on the MOPAR front!!!!!!!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*The paint is on.......(sung to The Heat is on) can't yah feel it...huh,huh,huh!!!!!!!*



roadrner said:


> Bob:
> Thanks for posting the pix. I had forgotten this one. I'll do the same treatment on the yellow one i have in the queue. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Dave


rr,

That Yellow one is going to look great! All of these post pic cars are going to be great also. 

Like the Hut says those are some great color choices. Go, go, go ROADRUNNER!!!! Holy Cow look at all these rr cars come out of the woodwork....Bill You got lucky on that HOOTERS car. rr must have put the wrong adress on the package....doh 



















That is a cool HOOTERS stock car. Need to do another HOOTERS TYCO Superbird with a broken wing conversion again someday. 

I have been in a bright Mopar color mood myself lately. 

Bob...love seeing freshly painted slot bodies...zilla

P.S. love seeing all those paint bottles too. Can only imagine what colors you have sitting around. The more paint, the better the paint!!


----------



## roadrner

Bottles, old school detailing, looks great after the spray bomb. Get the right brush and a little bit of thinner and you're ready to roll. Add in the BMF, decals and there you go. Thank God for the spray clear and Future!  rr


----------



## WesJY

jeez now everyone is going crazy with customs!! LOL!.. nice cars RR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Off to the detail shop!  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good, RR!! Flight of the bumblebees never looked so good!! :lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WOW RR, Some great builds here! :thumbsup: I never knew!
Really sharp late seventies stockers!! All look great.

Rich


----------



## plymouth71

*One thought.*



roadrner said:


> Off to the detail shop!  rr


The one Thing I don't like about these ones are the grilles. Have you considered turning it into a 70 charger with the headlights hidden? not much work involved...










I cut out the center, ground the back flat and added a piece of styrene sheet. Voila a much better '70 charger grille.


----------



## XracerHO

Glad you creating this thread, RR, some great builds & all look Great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice stuff RR!wtg on the new build thread!


----------



## roadrner

Just a few I wrapped up tonight.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not busy enough to have his own thread.... what a crock!!! :lol:

You have them chargers down pat now RR. I love the 60/70's colors on them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The trick truck looks slick too. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I have one on the bench, but I'm not sure what I'm doing with it yet... This thread was long over due. I wish I opened my yap a year ago!!!


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Off to the detail shop!  rr


i cant wait to see this banana charger done!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wes, 
Thanks. Will wrap up that Charger this weekend. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

Dubble R ..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... You are kick'n a$$ and take'n names lately DANG ! ! ..... Didya grow a third arm 'er sumthin???


----------



## bobhch

rr,

TERMINATOR.............OH MAN! Drive the wheels off of that Green Machine man, as Nothing says fun like little Dodge Wheelie vans!! 

Bob...nice to see you in build for yourself mode again...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Wrapped up the Charger and did a plain Jane Nova. Just always like those clean looking novas from the early 70s. rr


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice work rr! Your detail work is excellent. Yellow Charger is a looker!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent detail work as usual!! The king of BMF you are!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I like that banana yellow charger!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## scratch

: ) You do in a week in what I do in a year, amazing. Cars are _very _nicely put out.


Cheers

Jas


----------



## bobhch

*Sold my 70 Nova several years ago...New owner did a body off restoration on it!!*

Plain Novas Rock! Vroooooooooooooooom, vroooooooooom, Screatch! Does it have a posi?

I had slotted rims up front. Had the slots for the rear but, got rid of it before buying the wide rear rubber for them. Yeah that Nova is cool rr. :thumbsup::thumbsup:










 That yellow Charger is one Clean machine 

Bob...bring back my Nova to me, to me...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Three down one to go.....*

Calm down Wes, just getting a set of MOPARS for myself.  Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Quite a nice set you got there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work!


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Calm down Wes, just getting a set of MOPARS for myself.  Dave


LOLOL!! now one more?? what color? plum crazy purple? banana yellow??

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice posse of color ...

...where's my shades?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cosmic, awesome, and far out, dude!!!! Totally!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> LOLOL!! now one more?? what color? plum crazy purple? banana yellow??
> 
> Wes


Note to self: When painting Mopar slots ask Wes for a list of the colors they came in. LOL

Bob...Awesum, Awesum, Awesum set of Mopar cars...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

How about _Extreme Tangerine _or _High Current Currant_? :freak:


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> LOLOL!! now one more?? what color? plum crazy purple? banana yellow??
> 
> Wes


Lemon twist. Had to put her back in the stripper. Should finish her this week.  rr


----------



## scratch

*Can you spell prolific*

Nice number 7, _real _nice. Goodness some of you have so many rides and darn good ones at that.

Jas


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Lemon twist. Had to put her back in the stripper. Should finish her this week.  rr


SWEET!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

RR, Awesome set of Mopars!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Waiting for the Lemon twist. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

*Four of a kind.....Done*

Wrapped up the lemon twist version this evening. This set is finished, i think. I have four more of them. What to do.......:devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer a machine!


----------



## tjd241

*Whenever I see the RR thread bumped up...*



Bill Hall said:


> Yer a machine!


I think the saaaame thing.... then I hang my head in shame and go fishing. When cold weather sets in I'll be out of excuses.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like yellow!!! That's a cool bunch (maybe I should say hot bunch), nice detail work!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Cool set of Roadrunner rides! Really nice finish as well!


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooooooooh if this doesn't make you want to paint up cool little cars nothing willl*

roadrunner.........Whats Upppppppppppppppppppppppp? Four more of them. Holy Toledo and Heavens to Merca-troits!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Man you made up such cool looking groups of cars in POP colors and the black accents on all of them...This is motivational building! 

Bob...wait I gotta finish my new shop first...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb set RR!!!! I'm thinking Plum Crazy for one... There had to be a few other colors too.. Limelight? Blue Bayou? LOL


----------



## scratch

Lemon Twist, just like your other cars. Very nicely, done very good details . . .

Jas


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

*More.......................*

Another set of Chargers from the paint booth. All primed and waiting for paint!
Not sure where I'm gonna go with these.  rr


----------



## WesJY

DANNGGG!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*fun times await you...*

That is a neat picture...love seeing all those cars ready for paint! 

Bob...Lock and Load...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

One has to be purple...LOL!!! And you said you didn't produce enough for your own thread!! :tongue: Yeah, right!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Dubble R... Are you from the future?*

... If you're supposed to be looking for John Connor... How do you find all this time?


----------



## scratch

Dang is right, for pre flight . . .


----------



## roadrner

*Two more down............*

Here's one of the four done. Started one out as a Breast Cancer version but I had already used the decals. Didn't feel like dipping it back in the Pinesol. 

rr


----------



## roadrner

*Two of four done again....*

Did this one up as a homage to Bob "I Love the Hooters" Zilla. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Wow rr!!!! That Hooters car is awesome!! The pic looking at the front and down the side of the car really shows the work and talent gone into the build!!


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Did this one up as a homage to Bob "I Love the Hooters" Zilla. :thumbsup: rr


rr,

Hoot, Hoot.....Owl be thinking about this one in my dreams tonight. Oooooh that is incredible. I love the decal placement and paint....WOW!!

Bob...everyone needs a Hooters car in thier collection...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WHOOOAAHHH!! RR You are kicking [email protected]#$%^&*() !!! Awesome job! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## demether

Great cars ! A great extra feature should be adding some neon-style lights under the cars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Hooters RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's some nice color work and detailing!!! Your're building quite a fleet...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Incredible job on the Hooters car RR!!!!! That pink one needs some Pepto decals!!! LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*Just another Charger...*

Can't wait to get done with these bodies........ Have a couple other ones in the paint booth, will show you soon. Two pix natural, two with extra light. 

:freak: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just how many Charger bodies do you have???  Cool work again with some good decals...RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just how many Charger bodies do you have???  Cool work again with some good decals...RM



Three more to go. :beatdeadhorse: I'm starting to think I've done enough of these as a customs. :freak: rr


But then again! :devil: Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I think you should do one where you mod the grill & taillights a bit, as if Plymouth had never been killed off, and rebadge it as a Roadrunner . . .

Just sayin'


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
Not a bad idea. Thanks, rr


----------



## resinmonger

I like this new racing series of bodies: CORR (Cars of Road Runner). NASCAR should give it a look. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DAAANNNGGGG AGAIN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Clever two tone!! Nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Really nice 2 tone is right!!!! That's a lot of taping and praying!!!!! Excellent job RR!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Nice KODIAK Charger! Now just remove the "I" to make a "Special Green Kodak" racer.....Well I tried ...good luck with the rest of these rr.

I have a Shadow done up in "KOOL" decals made from the "SKOAL" Decals that is almost done. When you put the SKOAL decals on green painted areas the KOOL looks right as the green disapears....Magic!

Bob...the HTERS Charger was a briliant idea...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> I have a Shadow done up in "KOOL" decals made from the "SKOAL" Decals that is almost done. When you put the SKOAL decals on green painted areas the KOOL looks right as the green disapears....Magic!


Doh!!! Now why didn't I think of that??????? RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Jeez Dave ...now yer just showin off.

A split tu-tone... over and under.

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## roadrner

*Two more .....*

only one Charger left and she has her first color on already. 

Enjoy...........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like the blue and white partnership on this one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Thanks Randy. I forgot the pinstripes between the colors .  Dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## roadrner

*Finished the last one.............*

Wrapped up this set. Another one on the way. Stay tuned........... rr


----------



## WesJY

Looks great! looks like you can use caterpillar theme on it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet lloking cars, RR. I'm waitin' for the CORR to come to California Speedway!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

nice work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good again RR!!! You forget how to paint single stage colors??? 
Cool work with the door number transition :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mr. Two tone strikes again!!!! Awesome job RR!!!! You have multicolor down!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good again RR!!! You forget how to paint single stage colors???
> RM


 
Randy,
Nope, in fact my next series is going to be four of the 70's AW Charger done up in HI-PO Mopars colors with the faux vinyl top and foil. DoH, guess you can't say that's single stage color painting can you? :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Charge..............................*

Love the Keystone car with blue windows...Very Nice touch!

Pink................Great finish to the dotted line cars, Super Moparish & Girly all at the same time. lol

The best use of the #12 decals EVER!! Great color combo mix up man! If you run out of Charger ideas just clip the decals and make a 21, 11, 22 Charger too.

Bob...The more Chargers the better Chargers...zilla


----------



## scratch

Nicely done on the two tone, _well _done . . . :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*Next Batch.........*

Base coat after cleaning off the AW color scheme.  rr


----------



## WesJY

moparmanics!!! 

I love it! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Hey do those have a Hemi?*



WesJY said:


> moparmanics!!!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Wes


Together rr and Wes will rule the world....Buhaahahhahhah

Bob...you guys are moparmaniacs for sure...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Something I thre together.....*

Had this Traxxs bod and....

Kicking my butt I didn't put a white top on her. It would have worked better with the decals. Oh well.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

VW buses are so cool. I think a racing series based on them would be awesome...

--rick


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Had this Traxxs bod and....
> 
> Kicking my butt I didn't put a white top on her. It would have worked better with the decals. Oh well.  rr


WHHHHHAAATTTTTTT????????!!!!!!! I see "DEADSKINS" ???!! DID i see redskins logo on that van???? dannngggggggg now we cant be friends!!! I am the no. 1 cowboys fan to death!!!!!! LOL!!!!! My wife would love it! yeah she is the skins fan!! but my 5 yrs old son is dallas fan - i had to tell him a story how bad the redskins are - they eat kids , scalp people's head and make wig out of it - thats how indians have long hair !! LOL! i know i am not a good daddy .. bad daddy bad daddy!! 

BUUTTT i hate to admit ..... i like what you did to the van! awesome paint job and decals! now i get a good idea to make a cowboys van!! hmmmmm 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> WHHHHHAAATTTTTTT????????!!!!!!! I see "DEADSKINS" ???!! DID i see redskins logo on that van???? dannngggggggg now we cant be friends!!! I am the no. 1 cowboys fan to death!!!!!! LOL!!!!! My wife would love it!
> 
> Wes


I love your wife! Glad to see at least one of you have some sense. Sorry to hear you are one of Jerry's kidz. Even if you're a MOPARMANIAC. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool builds rr!


----------



## resinmonger

That's a very cool van, RR. As to color, you just gotta go with what your favorite teams hands you. Could Viking's fans use _plumb crazy_? :hat:

Guess I will need a Saints van now... :freak:

Roadrunner, you are a catalyst for creativity!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> I love your wife! Glad to see at least one of you have some sense. Sorry to hear you are one of Jerry's kidz. Even if you're a MOPARMANIAC. :thumbsup: rr




Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The van colors look good to me :thumbsup::thumbsup: , that's just my thoughts!!! RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Love the van*



roadrner said:


> Had this Traxxs bod and....
> 
> Kicking my butt I didn't put a white top on her. It would have worked better with the decals. Oh well.  rr



RR love the van , can even deal with the redskins since you have our OLD QB mcfumble but please no stink'n cowboys please ( sorry wes ) ......Go E.A.G.L.E.S :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*Gettin a little closer....*

Phase two of the next set........... rr


----------



## bobhch

Phase II is looking black top A-RIF-IC roadrunner!

Nice Redskins van...Wes don't hate me bud. LOL Football is upon us now!!

Hey I was a packer fan...then Brett went to the Jets, then to the Vikings....what the Heck? 

Bob...live in a no Pro anything State...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Go Titans...RM


----------



## XracerHO

RR, Very nice VW ******* Bus & again great paint with decals on your Nascar Draft cars!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Go Argonauts & Pats ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya killing me RR, slow down, enjoy the moment!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Back a ways you were on hiatus.

Holy smokes. 

Yer really on a tear Dave...and it's darn fun to watch!


----------



## roadrner

Just a late mid life HO crisis! I'll slow down soon. Why did I start this thread???? :freak: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Peer pressure! ... at our age? ... who'da thunk it?


----------



## roadrner

Yeah, who'da thunk it? Let me try to remember who made me start this....:devil: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Uuuuummmm... Wasn't me!!! :lol: And you didn't think you produced enough!!!! You done more this month than I did all year!!!! :tongue:


----------



## roadrner

Worked on a couple more tonight....:drunk: rr


----------



## joegri

always a fan of the copper/black color combo. the charger looks mighty nice!! the old school cup car is fresh too. good job roady


----------



## kiwidave

They just get better and better. These are going to look great!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Worked on a couple more tonight....:drunk: rr


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Coooool.


----------



## roadrner

*A wrap....*

Put the finishing touches on a Bad Dawg Mercury...... rr


----------



## roadrner

*One down, 5 to go...*

Finished up the first AW conversion....... rr


----------



## WesJY

DANG!! You and I are kicking A$$!!! HEEHEE .. let's keep that way and wear them out !! LOL!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Forgot to say this - that charger is a BEAUTY!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> DANG!! You and I are kicking A$$!!! HEEHEE .. let's keep that way and wear them out !! LOL!
> 
> Wes


Yea, It's the Dave and Wes show, but that's alright, keep on posting!!!...RM


----------



## resinmonger

Time out! I am way dehydrated from drooling...

As always, you got some awesome stuff, RR. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*You are realy on a Streak Dude....*

rr,

The Mercury themed Jasper #7 sToCkEr & the sReEt tErRor Charger are works of Mopar and Ford art in slot car form!

Bob...And they call it the streak! (don't look Ethel)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay, just what is Maryland putting in the water now a days??? It sure ain't flouride!!!! Nice job RR!!! You and Wes are just running circles around the rest of us!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice rr. I really like your detail work!!


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Jas


----------



## roadrner

Just a little something I put together between foiling these Chargers! One of Bruce's TYCO specials! :freak: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool "in between" work there RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Slingshot is a bullseye. The wheel/tire combo is sweet and it plays off your paint choice about perfect, I'd say.


----------



## bobhch

*And while I was brushing my teeth I did this...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

Hey rr,

Dig the way you canopied the whole back end....Cool Slingshot!

Bob...foiled again...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Three down...*

Three to go. Losing interest, too much foiling at once. May sit the other three off to the side and wrap up a couple of others sitting in the cleaner. :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY

sweet chargers!! i like the combo colors! may i ask what color is the dark green? and brown or dark orange? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
The green is MCW's Skoal 97-98 N1 Green, the orange is the infamous Dupli-Color Orange Mist Mettalic.  rr


http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/


----------



## resinmonger

*Déjà vu all over again*

1:43 resin & white metal kit builders use a lot of MCW paint. When I was in the bidnezz, I worked with 5 great builders and an all thumbs Hutt - several customers didn't want to build and didn't like factory builts. Most of these guys were card carrying members of the livery police. (I once got a Revson #7 McLaren M8F sent back because the customer didn't like the placement of the gulf decal on th RHS... :freak You often need to match a color that just isn't available in DupliColor. MCW really bails you out in those cases. It's cool to se you all using it tool. :thumbsup:

MCW: Brings back some nostalgic memories ( and some painful flashbacks...) :thumbsup::freak:


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> The green is MCW's Skoal 97-98 N1 Green, the orange is the infamous Dupli-Color Orange Mist Mettalic.  rr
> 
> 
> http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/


SWEET! thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:tires do work


----------



## kiwidave

Well worth the effort RR! Really nice cars. I am really impressed with your foil work!!


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

roadrner said:


> Losing interest, too much foiling at once.


But it sure makes a big difference in the looks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Amazing!*



tjd241 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Such consistency, so uniform!

OFD, you are the undisputed king of BMF!


----------



## bobhch

rr,

Your picture of these 3 Chargers should be in the Dictionary for the meaning of MOPAR....Very, Very, Very nice Chargers!

Bob...Hello and welcome to RoadRunners Muscle show...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Very impressive Mopar foil & in between work!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

*Since I'm on a foil break....*

Wrapped up a couple of bods base color today during the football games. Now to figure out which way to go. :freak: rr


----------



## Rolls

Whichever way you decide to go, those cars will pop with those base colors. They look killer! Nice!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Paint them up..................YEAH!*



Rolls said:


> Whichever way you decide to go, those cars will pop with those base colors. They look killer! Nice!!!


Yeah bright is GOOD roadrner...

Bob...love to see cars in paint mode...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

A little purple on that yellow one and you could do up Marty Robbin's Magnum


----------



## pshoe64

*Poppin' Colors*

I like the base! Even I could follow those around the track with my Coke-bottle specs! Can't wait to see where you go with them.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

is it done yet?? LOL! 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

WesJY said:


> is it done yet?? LOL!
> 
> Wes


Dood, what the Vanmeister/Rodinator said! Wanna see! Wanna see! :hat: :hat:

(Bummer man - there's no _lil kid pouting_ emoticon...)


----------



## coach61

*chebby wagon...RR stylin..*

Thisiis a Car I got from RR Its freakin awesome tons of little details its one you can just sit and rotate in your hand going "How'd he do that?"


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> Thisiis a Car I got from RR Its freakin awesome tons of little details its one you can just sit and rotate in your hand going "How'd he do that?"


I wondered what I did with that one...  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's some serious BMF work there!!!! I done gave up on the stuff. I make too many wrinkles. :freak:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's some serious BMF work there!!!! I done gave up on the stuff. I make too many wrinkles. :freak:


scm,
Don't feel bad, I have some with wrinkles as well. Just keep working at it you'll get the hang of it.  rr


----------



## kiwidave

That Chevy is amazing!!! Gotta get me some of that BMF!!!!


----------



## bobhch

BMF....someday ...that Nomad looks great!!

BZ


----------



## roadrner

*Magnums Phase 2..........*

Still tweaking and thinking about how I'm gonna finish these........ rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pepto Bismol and Country Time Lemonade? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Still tweaking and thinking about how I'm gonna finish these........ rr


Tweaking in Pink...hahahhaha....have fun rr.


----------



## roadrner

*Magnum Force.....*

Finally had some time in the bat cave to work on one of bodz ......... rr


----------



## resinmonger

Help! I'm drowning in drool! That car is so dang nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wouldn't everyone beat feet to a track to see cars like that race??? :hat:


----------



## Rolls

I sure would!!! The red highlights on the yellow base look great! Super detail!


----------



## WesJY

That's a SHARP looking car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Dodge RR!!! I likes yellow!!! Glad to see Z Max spreading to your part of the country.....RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet Maggy!


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work rr!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Dodge RR!!! I likes yellow!!! Glad to see Z Max spreading to your part of the country.....RM


Randy,
Made a whole sheet of ZMax decals from that jpg you sent. Some for the hood, some for trunk deck and some to fit the quarter panels.  Dave


----------



## bobhch

Rolls said:


> I sure would!!! The red highlights on the yellow base look great! Super detail!


Exactly what I was thinking Rolls....very Sweet rr!!

Bob...nice to see some DODGE tag-age now and then too...zilla


----------



## roadrner

One more Charger done. Went a little heavy with the last coat of Future.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang that's smoooooth - looks like I could hop in and drive it! Does it have a 440ci?:tongue:

Killer :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Bumble bee color scheme looks sweet!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some nice foil work!!! I like shiney parts!!! Very cool color too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Eye popping yellow!!!! That looks great on that body!! Nice job RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

RR, you have a knack for makin' MOPAR MOBETTER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat::dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Foil he's a jolly good fellow....*

rr,

Now that is how yellow is suposed to look!! 

Bob...WOW! This car is Cool Dude...zilla


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> Dang that's smoooooth - looks like I could hop in and drive it! Does it have a 440ci?:tongue:
> 
> Killer :thumbsup:



Doba,
Wish it did, came with the 383. May try to swap out for a HEMI. :devil: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

Looks like teal on my monitor. Love it.

--rick


----------



## bobhch

rr............................Freakin' Out-ta sight Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...tiny Mopars, BIG FUN...zilla


----------



## WesJY

DANG !! They look amazing!! If I did all that foiling I would end up in the hositpal with both hands crippled!! LOL!!

Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

BMF wrinkles on me when I look at it!! :tongue: I don't know how you do it RR... You are the king of foil!!! That teal greenish one is just perfect!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Now yer doing the wipers too?

Showboat!....LOLOLOLOL!

Hats off Dave... you really got it going on.


----------



## scratch

Nice work on the Mopars, BMF too.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Foiled again! 

And quite nicely, too!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

*Latest.........*

Here's a couple working their way through the shop...... 

Got a close up of one that Wes will like! 

Hard for a Redskins fan to do one like this  rr


----------



## roadrner

*Another one....*

Waiting for this to cure before I add the foil! :devil: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool sticker work on those VW's!!! You doing decals now???
Of course I'm liking the Nomad - turned delivery, great color combo, liking that half white top!!! Waiting to cure??? Looks like it's still wet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Have been doing decals off & on. Wes sent me the "cough" COWBOYS jpgs. Still thinking about putting foil on that 57. Stole the idea from you on that red NOMAD you did.  Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Nice*

Nice group of Dawgs there Dave . I've got a set of Eagles stickers for that Van instead of those Cowgirl stickers or stay with the Blue ,but go darker and we can put some Michigan Stickers on there . Go Blue .. class of 80 ..Go Blue


----------



## WesJY

Roadrunner - SWEEEEEETTT!!!!!! Good IDEA for putting it on top I never thought about it!!! GO COWBOOOOOOYYYSSS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Nice decals on the Cowboys NFL VW van rr along with the Nomad as that will be a cool one also!

Bob...slots of fun here...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Quick paint job. One of Bruce's Novas. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Nice group of Dawgs there Dave . I've got a set of Eagles stickers for that Van instead of those Cowgirl stickers. /quote]
> 
> 
> Made some Eagles decals as well. Think I have another of your bods in the bin. :thumbsup: Have the right paint to boot!  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*SWEET! :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## roadrner

Well, I put foil down one side and decided it was too much for this one and still liked the mostly red sides. Pulled it off and did another dip in future after I put in the windshield. DONE. :freak: That's a salvaged windshield in this one.  rr


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wrapped up another one of Bruce's MOPARS. Needed to do an easy one just to finish one. Last couple I've started I had to start over.....  

Patience...... DOH! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

man, those are some nice rides!
excellent work RR!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Easy works! :thumbsup:

MoPar to ya


----------



## Rolls

Looks mighty good! Nice!!


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice! Love the fade job!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup!! Ditto what kiwi said!!! That fade is slick!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Dubble Ditto Dubble R.....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Yup!! Ditto what kiwi said!!! That fade is slick!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just the right smattering of a contrasting color.... Well done!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

One of my favorite colors for racing!!! Cool work driving through the red, a 5 gal pail fall off a truck???  Looks good RR, some cool sponsors too!!! RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*excellent work RR*

Excellent job on that Magnum . You Guys make these resins looks so good :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Well let's see now how good you can make the Afx Dodge Charger , Road Runner , T-bird's( have the parts my body is junk ,need one ) look later this month .


----------



## bobhch

*Nice job of Phsssssssssssssssht-ing*

rr,

From front to back and side to side your Prestone racer would fit right into any vintage race as a winner!

Bob...fade on...zilla


----------



## win43

SWEET NOMAD :thumbsup::thumbsup: And I love the splattering on the Magnum.


----------



## roadrner

Had to redo that Traxs Nova so i made it up as a local dirt track stocker.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool! Looks ready for the A Main.


----------



## bobhch

roadrner,

Now bring on the dirt baby!! You realy captured the look on this BAD BOY!

Bob...A Main racer for sure...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Great car OFD.... Has a real natural feel to it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

RR - that misted fade is absolutely killer! Love it!!


----------



## roadrner

A few more working their way through the detail shop.  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Geez man....3 and 4 beauties at a time.

Yer just knocking them out ...and at such a high level of detail...you still got a day job?


----------



## roadrner

*More MOPARS out the door....*

Wrapped these up over the Holiday.....  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking cars RR!!! You using the Bare Metal Foil brand for your chrome detailing? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful bunch RR! You are the master of foil!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great looking cars RR!!! You using the Bare Metal Foil brand for your chrome detailing? RM



Yes, BMF. rr


----------



## WesJY

Awesome cars RR!!! MOPAR RULES!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Excellent work rr. Awesome cars!


----------



## Rolls

Triple threat! They look GREAT!!!


----------



## bobhch

rr,

Some more Great detail and painting involved with this neat batch of Fire Cheif and Charger slot cars!

Bob...slow down I need to catch up...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Wanted to do a simple Nova from the 70's. Customized this JL with a yellow base coat topped with a transparent yellow to look like a clean street machine. Added plenty of foil. Waiting for some wheels to arrive for the JL chassis. Nothing special, just clean! One of these days I'll learn about cameras, lighting and distance for taking pix!  rr


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well dang that Nova looks good. You clearly do a excellent job with sharp crisp lines on the foil work.


----------



## Super Coupe

That Nova is a good looking ride.I agree with CTSV OWNER on the foil work.The only way I could get foil to stick would be to nail it on with 4d finish nails.


----------



## Bill Hall

Holy Frijole!

That is so sweet Dave. Your brite work is second to none.


----------



## roadrner

Guess I should have left this as an original.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SCALE-SLOT-C...280601735697?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item41552ab211

rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Battle of the newbies!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good RR!!! Cool work with the foil :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like them Nova's, wish I had my 1:1 back...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on the foil & Great looking Nova! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Also, liked the Pontiac version badged as Acadian. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Novas are the Best!!!*

Love the Nova!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I love Novas....Cool!

Bob...Did I mention Novas Rock...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome detailing!!!


----------



## roadrner

Just a simple repaint and some foil! rr


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sublime!!!! Yes!!!! Nice foil work RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Jeepers Wes you do some fine lines with that foil. Lookin limey good


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking foil work RR, adds that "nice" touch to it!!! RM


----------



## Rolls

RR, those highlights and that paint job are working magic on that body. Really kicks it up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Just a simple repaint and some foil! rr


Nice foil work...It may be simple but, it sure looks neat!

BZ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It looks great!!!!

Whats this??? Whats this???? Foil work?? Someone Please enlighten me to this simple but impressive work!!!



Don't hold out on me now fellas!!!


----------



## videojimmy

looks SHARP!


----------



## XracerHO

RR, Great foil work & colour! .. RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Foil work please??? I need to know how and try this!!!

It looks real cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bare metal foil is available from better hobby shops. It's foil, kinda like aluminum foil only thinner, and backed with an adhesive. It's sold in sheets. From what I've seen, you cut strips of the stuff about the size you need from the sheet, and burnish it on the body with a burnishing tool, or a Qtip, or a rounded off toothpick. It's a little tricky to work with, and I never had much luck with it, but as you can see, some guys have great results with it. RR has been messing with the stuff so long, I think he can do it in his sleep now! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Bare metal foil is available from better hobby shops. It's foil, kinda like aluminum foil only thinner, and backed with an adhesive. It's sold in sheets. From what I've seen, you cut strips of the stuff about the size you need from the sheet, and burnish it on the body with a burnishing tool, or a Qtip, or a rounded off toothpick. It's a little tricky to work with, and I never had much luck with it, but as you can see, some guys have great results with it. RR has been messing with the stuff so long, I think he can do it in his sleep now! :lol:




Ok thanks scm:thumbsup: I will have to look into it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

If I may add from my little experinece, after you've rubbed it down (Q Tips work great here), you need a "new, sharp" blade, doesn't take much pressure to just drag around the edge of the area you are foiling...Where's RR when you need him???  RM


----------



## roadrner

C'mon guys, this stuff ain't that hard. Thank god I can do one thing that I can impress you all with after seeing all of the customs made by you experts out there that make me drool. 

Like SCM and Hilltop said, have the right tools and some patience plus a smooth paint job that is thin so you haven't hid the details. Plenty of XACTO #11 blades, burnishing tool (I stole some fingernail thingy from my wife that has a great rubber tip on one end), toothpicks and QTips. 

Once you're ready to detail with BMF (after the paint job has cured (2-3 days or longer)), cut a piece slightly oversize of the area to be foiled. Place the foil over the area starting at the highest point of the trim you're covering. Then lightly burnish from the middle out to the end. Once you have it snugged, take your toothpick and go around the edge to bring out the outline. Once you have it smoothed out and secure, get that sharp blade out and trim it up. You'll have to figure out the pressure you apply because it's a touch thing. I developed my skills doing models, it took some time and I wasted some foil too and still do. Just take your time.

Once I get the all of details done, I clearcoat the bod. I haved used clear enamel and lacquer, Future and Dullcoats over foil with great results. Hope this helps. Any questions, send me a PM or email. Really guys and gals, it's not that hard, the key thing is the paint job you're working with at the start, this stuff with show all your imperfections once you cover it. Just remember to show your pix! :freak: rr


----------



## roadrner

Thought I would do a couple without foil...... 

Oops, did foil the front grille on Grandma's Willy. :devil: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice color on that Willys!!! Is that painted or resin?? Super nice job on both!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice color on that Willys!!! Is that painted or resin?? Super nice job on both!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Paint and clearcoated with Future. rr


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Grandma's Willy's looks Superb!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Super Coupe said:


> Grandma's Willy's looks Superb!:thumbsup:


x2! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

rr,

Great Dodge racer & Willys!

The Willys reminds mo of Hobby Talk 2007. Everyone was Willys CRAZY at the time. Always a true classic & one of my top ten favorite cars.

Glad you posted the foil front on that Willys. Have a Neal ( :dude: ) Willys Woody project and may try foil for the front grill on it...Inspire me you do.

Bob...X3...zilla


----------



## tjd241

I agree with Joe... Love that pale green. :thumbsup: Who makes that Dubble-R ??

I actually never recovered from the great Willys virus of 2007.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

#42 looks great with all the deco, but I gotta vote for Grandma's Willys!!! That's a cool color...RM


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> I agree with Joe... Love that pale green. :thumbsup: Who makes that Dubble-R ??
> 
> I actually never recovered from the great Willys virus of 2007.












Bob...me either...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Super Kool Willys !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> I agree with Joe... Love that pale green. :thumbsup: Who makes that Dubble-R ??
> 
> I actually never recovered from the great Willys virus of 2007.



ND,
The paint is Krylon's 3509 Jade Satin. Three light coats over a white primer.
rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, what do you know!!! That's the same paint I used on the posessed Mystery Machine way back when!:freak:











Wonder if it's any good still??


----------



## roadrner

Wrapped up another one of Bruce's Dodge Magnums. One left. This one is done up in some home made decals. Enjoy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

The modern sponsors look cool on the older stocker! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Woohoo, love that Geico sponsorship!!! Somebody else has been googling??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I'm still caught up on Grandma's Willys


----------



## bobhch

*Another stock car that is anything but stock...*

rr,

Grabbing color choices of Lime, White and Blue work so perfect together on this great Custom build!

Way to put a Stocker together that is fun looking & bet you are having tons of fun running it as well.

Bob...love your homemade decal sponsor choice...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Had some this weekend and thought I throw something different on a Charger.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*I declare today National Mopar Day...*

rr,

Charge.........great idea of mixing it up! 
Looks ready to hit the track and take names later.

We stopped in Blair today at the Very Large Dodge Dealership on the way to visit my Dad.
Holly Smokes they had like 7 or 8 HURST Challengers sitting on the lot!!  I got out and looked them over while Ginger drove over to the Durangos for a look.

Oh and they had a whole line of other real nice Challengers also. A yellow one with a vintage black stripe theme...dang didn't get down that far before Ginger dragged me over to the Darangos. 

Bob...black ones, silver ones, white ones and a red one too...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CHARGER!!! Where do you find that cool black stripe on the rear panel?? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> SWEET CHARGER!!! Where do you find that cool black stripe on the rear panel??
> 
> Wes



Picked them up from some Mopar Fanatic in MD.  rr


----------



## coach61

Sweet Charger OFD, that was a weekend well spent!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, looks like it was a great weekend!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great detailing on the charger! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

OFD, 

Your modeling and detail skills are second to none. I always marvel at how nicely your projects always come out.


----------



## win43

SWEET


----------



## roadrner

*Two in the queue...*

Trying to wrap these up this weekend.......


----------



## pshoe64

I like that tritone Magnum. Nice lines!

-Paul


----------



## roadrner

*Chrysler did buy the AMC rights....*

Didn't they? Anyway, had some decals and thought I'd throw them on this... rr


----------



## bobhch

Aaaaaaaaaaaah yes the AMC Charger in Red, White & Blue with 16s!!!!

Looking good rr. Have fun with your other 2 as well this weekend Mr. Tape & Paint guy.

Bob...is one of them a Hooters car?...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
C'mon you cheating? You nailed it. Hooters gonna be all over this. Phase two paint done. Next some detail stripes between the colors then decals! 
Dave


----------



## bobhch

Cheating...naw lol

Bob...Phase II looks good...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Well, in my infinite wisdom and haste to try and get one other thing finished tonight, the Merc is back in the stripper so I can start over tomorrow. MDA, I know better than this. DOH!  rr


----------



## roadrner

Out of the stripper and has the primer back on her which is flat white so the orange can go back on her tomorrow. Done painting for the night! As Bob says "walk away"..... I'm walking. :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY

COOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaah yes the AMC Charger in Red, White & Blue with 16s!!!!
> Bob...is one of them a Hooters car?...zilla



AMC Charger :lol: now that's funny. Great looking car.


----------



## kiwidave

Wow RR, some cool stuff going on here!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

HooRay for the red, white, & blue!!! Good looking makeover!!! I'm also liking the orange & white art work, a portrait in the making!!! Cool stuff RR...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Excellent reprise of a memorable paint scheme Dave!

...and a good choice...it just looks right.


----------



## roadrner

Gettin there!  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome RR!!!! Can't wait to see it with the hooters decals on it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those thin lines make all the difference!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks awesome RR!!!! Can't wait to see it with the hooters decals on it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Bob...you can say that again...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Added a little more tonight..............more tomorrow! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome paint and decals.


----------



## slotcarman12078

BMF hood pins?? No way!!!! They're over the top  RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> BMF hood pins?? No way!!!! They're over the top  RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



You're right, no way. Just Testor's silver chrome enamel.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

Looking Good, both Hooters & AMC Charger. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

oOOOOH bOooooooooy! 

The Google is great and of coarse I love Hooters...doesn't everyone. lol

Bob...rr you are giving me the Hooters build itch again...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Bob...rr you are giving me the Hooters build itch again...zilla


Need to wrap this thing up as it has to replace a Thunderbird........ rr


----------



## roadrner

*Finished one.....*

Had some time and wrapped this one up.............rr


----------



## pshoe64

Most excellent!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome - That turned out great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking car RR. Makes you wanna go buy some tools, then go to Hooters' for lunch!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Fine line work and detail looks real good, jus sayn...RM


----------



## roadrner

*Did the Dodge...........*

Went ahead and wrapped this one up.......  rr


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great looking car RR. Makes you wanna go buy some tools, then go to Hooters' for lunch!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Fine line work and detail looks real good, jus sayn...RM


I hear that Hilltop...Lunch at Hooters!

Then you can Google pictures of RACE CARS and these two will show up first. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...looking (  ) at all the decal & fancy paint work...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, that's some more cool color coordination!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CAR! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Both of them came out sweet RR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Incredible paint and decal work on those two! Sweet!


----------



## win43

Nice cars. I love the Hooters car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*That porridge is juuuust right!*

I always marvel at how you get all that tiny shi... er schtuff... to lay out so nice!??

There is NO-ONE out there that packs more minute detail into an HO build...and yet you still know just when to quit. 

Hats off to OFD...again!


----------



## bobhch

*It doesn't get any better than this...*

roadrner,

Yippy!!!! :woohoo: Guess who got a Really Cool Hooters race car in the mail yesterday? 

Along with another Old School Nascar type body for a Tyco Chassis to do up. I can smell the Hooter decals from the basement calling me now. 

rr it looks awesum and have a chassis under it already. Time to tear up the track..................yeah baby! 

Bob...Thank You very much...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Another set working.....*

their way through the shop.  rr


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Thatsa nice dubya OFD...*

Good ta see ya givin that old tjet sum dubble-R love. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Always liking a Willys body!!! That's some cool chrome work on that 57!!! You get that from "Year One" Chevy parts???  Like the colors too, "Snap-On" would look good on those side panels maybe...RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Always liking a Willys body!!! That's some cool chrome work on that 57!!! You get that from "Year One" Chevy parts???  Like the colors too, "Snap-On" would look good on those side panels maybe...RM


So now you have ESP? Have a set waiting to be applied .  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just had a feeling...  RM


----------



## slotto

nice cars RR!


----------



## roadrner

*Another MOPAR...*

salvaged this version one of a JL/AW MOPAR. Still kicking around what decals i'm gonna put on this one.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

John Deere may be a possiblity...Sponsors are hard to come by...RM


----------



## jobobvideo

Mountian dew???


----------



## bobhch

*MOPAR Another*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> John Deere may be a possiblity...Sponsors are hard to come by...RM


Nice lot of cars & colors! 

rr,

The Lime, Yellow and White paint job is Snap, Crackle, Pop-a-rific!!

Hey if you want John Deere sponsorship just get some John Deere Fruit Snacks
& cut off the John Deere from the little packages inside....that is what I did. Then use the foil liquid to attatch them.

Bob...oh and the fruit snacks are Yummy...zilla


----------



## micyou03

BP

Cool RR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

John Deere??? nahhhh that car reminds me of MELLO YELLOW!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Limon is the reason for Sprite!!! Nice color combo RR.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*The Shining*

STOP! GO BACK TO POST 322.

Now try to tell me that Nomad side molding is not the best piece of foil work you've ever seen.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, I saw that Bill, and it is pretty amazing!! I wasn't sure if it was foil or chrome paint, but either or it looks fantastic!


----------



## roadrner

Thanks, but it is BMF. Anyone can do it! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner

*Just threw in....*

the windshield in the simple Willys after another coat of dull. Took a pic of the ones in the wings. Gotta love customizing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Now you've seen both sides of the Nomad. :devil: BMF, go for it! Pipes are next. rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome foil work RR..:freak: And that Willys looks sweet in gray!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

LOOKING GOOD!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome foil work RR..:freak: And that Willys looks sweet in gray!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah what slotcarman said...sweet in gray! Smoooooth. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Diggin' the Lime job and Nomad that are also in the works. 

You say anyone can do it but, hardly anyone does. That means you take it to the next level all the time.

Bob...staying tuned...zilla


----------



## roadrner

*Had some time....*

so I was able to get a couple hours in the cave. Enjoy..........  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

_Excellent _choice for sponsorship decals RR. Colors all play off eachother just right. :thumbsup:

... BUT... As you crank these beauties I bet you have the same storage dilema as they do over at Hilltop Garage... Where we gonna put all these great looking cars???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love the Geico and the multi colors!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm not sure about RR's storage, but I've got a few spots left  ...RM


----------



## bobhch

Fantstic Geico sponsorship for your LIME Mopar!

Bob...70s Race cars forever...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Wrapped up the Nomad. Had to make a rear glass for the back end after I broke it while trying to trim the glass to fit. Lucky I didn't screw up the windshield in my effort.  rr


----------



## WesJY

WOW! AWESOME JOB ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

I'm with Wes Wow! Cool color and amazing foil work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like them chrome headers too!!! Get them from Jegs??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## pshoe64

Awesome brightwork! You must have the sharpest X-acto knife in the universe! Those lines are so crisp, even under macro-vision!

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

pshoe64 said:


> Awesome brightwork! You must have the sharpest X-acto knife in the universe! Those lines are so crisp, even under macro-vision!
> 
> -Paul


Boy you can say that again Paul....Crisp baby! Love that foil on the rear fin look!!!

Bob...Snap-O-Rific...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm speechless RR!!! That nomad foil work is incredible!!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm speechless RR!!! That nomad foil work is incredible!!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


what he said!


----------



## plymouth71

Tre's Cool


----------



## slotto

nice nomad rr.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow. Did you use foil paper?

Sure looks purdy dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Sweet looking Nomad.


----------



## roadrner

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow. Did you use foil paper?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yep, just BMF. Get some and give it a try. You won't be disappointed, just take your time and use the right tools.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on both the Snap On Nomad & #16 Geico stockcar. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

*Chevies......*

Here are a couple of MM Chevelles making their way out of the detailing shop awaiting their chassis. Just a couple of local stockers. rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I got one of them chevelles in the box... with a paint blem. That candy paint MMII used is tough to strip, so there it sits..


----------



## Rolls

Mighty nice lookin' Chevelles! I like the local stocker look.


----------



## WesJY

Nice looking cars man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking late models sporting some hogged out wells!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking good RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I got one of them chevelles in the box... with a paint blem. That candy paint MMII used is tough to strip, so there it sits..



I put mine in airbrush thinner for a couple days and brushed about 90% off with a toothbrush and QTips. Not as bad as that AW blue on their Suburban Tjet. Ask Zilla. I don't even bother with them anymore, one and done. I just shoot a primer coat and take off from there. :freak: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

roadrner said:


> Yep, just BMF. Get some and give it a try. You won't be disappointed, just take your time and use the right tools.  rr



Cool. Right tools huh? You mean a brandnew exacto blade? Actually CTSVOwner gave me a piece of BMF and I stare at it every day i'm up there. With a puzzled look on my face 

Cool chevells too bud. :dude:


----------



## roadrner

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Cool. Right tools huh? You mean a brandnew exacto blade? Actually CTSVOwner gave me a piece of BMF and I stare at it every day i'm up there. With a puzzled look on my face
> 
> Cool chevells too bud. :dude:


Go ahead and get that box of 100 blades from MicroMark, you won't need anymore for awhile.  Then you can start cutting that BMF. Go for it, IT AIN'T THAT HARD. Just get some Q-tips or some burnishing tool and go crazy.  rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

roadrner said:


> Go ahead and get that box of 100 blades from MicroMark, you won't need anymore for awhile.  Then you can start cutting that BMF. Go for it, IT AIN'T THAT HARD. Just get some Q-tips or some burnishing tool and go crazy.  rr


Ahh you see!!! Q-tips? I would never have know to use them. What else do I need rr??


----------



## roadrner

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ahh you see!!! Q-tips? I would never have know to use them. What else do I need rr??



I stole this from my wife. She used it for her nails (cuticles), the red end is soft rubber and is ideal for applying the right pressure on the foil to get it to snug down. Once I get it like I want, trim with a good sharp blade and remove excess. Next i buff the foil with Q-Tips to bring out the shine and remove finger grease and whatever else.  rr


----------



## roadrner

Went ahead and finished these off. Was going to put screen in for the windshields but went ahead and put the glass back in.  rr


----------



## kiwidave

Couple of great looking Stockers.


----------



## tjd241

Good stuff OFD.... Just the right touches. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> . . . Was going to put screen in for the windshields but went ahead and put the glass back in.  rr


Must be asphalt cars. 

Those look great - sometimes the simple stuff just looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup: A single color with a good arrangement of decals always looks killer.


----------



## bobhch

rr,

Yeah I have a few of those dark blue 57 panels left still. That is why I made my own mold...paint removal. Well I will end up stripping a few more of them before the summer is over....love them!

Your Chevelle Stockers LOOK GREAT! I know you had some fun decal time on those....Sweet!

Bob...Old Chevelle race cars Rock...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Chevy Stockers & tip on the foil tool. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome pair RR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: X2


----------



## roadrner

No garage, just stuff waiting to be done............ rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I need to do that baggie trick, maybe I could keep up with stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I need to do that baggie trick, maybe I could keep up with stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM



I picked up a case of 1K of those off of the auction site a few years back for less than $20., plus shipping of $10. Should have saved that seller.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*This is a great idea...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I need to do that baggie trick, maybe I could keep up with stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yes now that you mention it Hilltop...rr has a great way of keeping things together that are under way with that Neat baggie trick. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...have baggies and now know how to use them...zilla


----------



## WesJY

RR - You are keeping yourself BUSY BUSY BUSY! Can't wait to see the finished products. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Yes now that you mention it Hilltop...rr has a great way of keeping things together that are under way with that Neat baggie trick. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...have baggies and now know how to use them...zilla



Started doing that way back because i kept losing or misplacing the pieces during builds!


----------



## plymouth71

roadrner said:


> I picked up a case of 1K of those off of the auction site a few years back for less than $20., plus shipping of $10. Should have saved that seller.  rr


DOLLAR STORE!


----------



## rodstrguy

Hobby Lobby has them in several sizes, different counts of course, though cheep enough...


----------



## roadrner

*Took some time....*

and cleaned up some of the Lifelike runners the kids use. They were in need of some care............  rr


----------



## roadrner

*More refurbished kid runners...*

had this one other lifelike and a JL Viper on a Tomy chassis. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

rr you know I love the Hooters car already with that neat yellow fade band!

Do you tell your kids that this Buds for you? 

Nice work on keeping the Green and White separated with a Viper fade for a complete change up.

Bob...rr motto: send more bodies...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya been holding back RR!!! Those are some good looking cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool fades!!! That Hooters cars rocks!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet CARS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Nice fade on the Viper


----------



## kiwidave

More great detailing and paint work!


----------



## TBI

Beauties! :thumbsup:

I don't know how you guys can crank out that caliber of work as fast as you do! 



TBI <-------- Takes four hours to watch 60 minutes


----------



## roadrner

TBI said:


> Beauties! :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know how you guys can crank out that caliber of work as fast as you do!
> 
> 
> 
> TBI <-------- Takes four hours to watch 60 minutes



PRACTICE. :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

*Great stuff!*



TBI said:


> Beauties! :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know how you guys can crank out that caliber of work as fast as you do! ....



Dave's being modest and calling it practice. 

He has a knack for taking them right up to the edge without overdoing it...thats a gift. The fact that he cranks them out at a startling rate is a byproduct of his personal building system that all modelers develope through....yup... practice.

It's always great to drop in for a visit and get my mind straight.


----------



## roadrner

TBI,
If you want to see the ultimate in builds, check out Bill's thread, "This Week in Model Murdering". That's a master of work and PATIENCE. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TBI

roadrner said:


> TBI,
> If you want to see the ultimate in builds, check out Bill's thread, "This Week in Model Murdering". That's a master of work and PATIENCE. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Everytime I start looking at Bills thread my mind vapor locks and I pass out :freak:


----------



## roadrner

Not sure what I want to do with this. Did the paint and liked it as it was. What do you guys think, one of those Euro roadracers you see bouncing around the country side maybe? Believe it or not, no tape used on this two tone done with cans. :freak: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool angle painting right there!!! Those colors look good together, maybe some white numbers outlined in black just for a racer look??? RM


----------



## videojimmy

That's a beauty, I'd leave it alone... as is, neat and clean.
REALLY nice work!


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

Beautiful!

Dont Change A Thing!

Walk Away!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Maybe one of these on the hood?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with the walk away!!!  That's got to be one serious body line to self mask itself!!! Wicked cool color combo RR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

The green shadow picked up around the roofline is outrageously cool. That is one classy paint job. A real standout! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Paint & Chrome detailing. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Okay, she's finished.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still looks cool!!! How'd he do dat??? RM


----------



## pshoe64

Lemon-Lime! I Like It!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## roadrner

pshoe64 said:


> Lemon-Lime! I Like It!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> -Paul


Paul, 
Guess I could have used Sprite as a sponsor for the color combo. Have to keep that in mind when I do another stocker. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## roadrner

Just a couple of other Tjet style bods I wrapped up tonight. One is a JL Willys covered in some left over Petty Blue paint with a JL chassis, the other is a hogged out MM Camaro in a basic "off white" with AFX wheels on an original Aurora chassis. Nothing fancy............ rr


----------



## Rolls

That Willys sure wears that Petty blue well! You laid it down about perfect, too, judging from the deep, smooth gloss. Nice!!


----------



## plymouth71

Both look great from here!


----------



## win43

You just gotta love the Willys :thumbsup: and of course the Camaro ...... it's a GM :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I like the willy!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Had this MM Chevelle that I cleaned up and hogged out for a local asphalt runner.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet pavement racer - Clean build!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice hogging RR!!! Great looking Chevelle!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

WOW! thats one NICE looking Chevelle!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Roadrunner, 

Capri, Camaro, Willys and now my favorite Chevelle type body style....whoah I have got to start checking HT more often...AWESOM cars!

I love the lime to lemon paint job~ Willys done up race style is a very refreshing look~ the white layed down with the meats on the other 2 makes for some fun track time also.

Bob...Beep, Beep...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Something I slapped together the past few days. rr


----------



## Rolls

Great paint scheme, RR! Really works. And sweet gloss, too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEETTT!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Got to spend more time on HT, some GREAT builds - Willys, Camaro, Chevelle & Shop Willy's Panel - Wow. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Hey you got black in my yellow....

Hey you got your yellow in my black...

That is a great glossy panel truck rr!!

Bob...Keep on Slapin'...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

If I could make things that nice, I'd be slapping things senseless. lol
>Tom<


----------



## roadrner

Can't believe it's been this long since I've done something. New job & location has killed my time for any extra activity other than adult work. Hoping to do some customs during the football season. Fingers crossed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I noticed you haven't been around as much, RR. I hope the new job works out for you!!


----------



## roadrner

So far so good with the job. Love to have a home and food to eat so I need the job. Had some time this weekend since we were visited by hurricane Irene and after the clean up to get back online and relax. Not working tomorrow and figured I had some time to chill tonight since we finally had the power restored.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Doh.. You were right in the thick of it!! Glad you made it out okay Dave!


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Doh.. You were right in the thick of it!! Glad you made it out okay Dave!


Yeah, the county I live in was one of the hardest hit here in MD. However, nothing like the poor folks up in the New England area.


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> .......Love to have a home and food to eat so I need the job. .........  rr


Silly 'lil annoyances cutting into our slot time!


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Silly 'lil annoyances cutting into our slot time!


Yeah Bill, those damn annoyances. Maybe one day the lottery will cooperate and give me the right six numbers. :lol: Dave


----------

